# Dog Show in Columbia SC



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Weekend after next, 9/30 & 10/1, there's a fairly good size show in Columbia SC. Nine Maltese are listed so far. If anyone is going to be there, let me know, I'll be there.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! That sounds like fun.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, I'm all a-tingle. Nine, Wow! The show in Savannah is the first weekend in December, that was a pretty good one, too.


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

I should have read this post before I made it to SC last week. I would love to attend a show. I was planning on a trip to Savannah, and now I'll just wait until December for it.


----------

